# Identify - Pink Worm



## gladiatorsgi (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings,

Can someone identify this pink worm. I’m seeing a few in one of my vivs.


----------



## Anda (Jan 18, 2020)

Just from the legs and general habitus they look like small or juvenile millipedes.


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

I say millipedes as well.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Congratulations on the birth of your new arrivals. 
I agree, baby millipede.
I have a huge one in my viv – someplace.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

If they are millipedes I pick them out when I see them. I have read that they will sometimes eat frog eggs. So, I keep their numbers as low as I can.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

That's a good idea. I'm not planning for babies as of yet. Maybe some years later. 
I still have to choose which frogs to get.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

They never touch my terrib eggs, although I do feed them zucchini on occasion. Maybe that satisfies their appetite enough to distract them from the eggs.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'll drop I a few small quarters zucchini as treat for the microfauna. Springtails love it I have not seen others unless they come out after the lights go out. 
I have never seen my dwarf whites. Elusive little buggers.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

